# Datei auf einem Server ausführen



## Michael1984 (4. Okt 2006)

Hallo, ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem wie ich eine Datei die auf einem Belibigen Server im netz liegt ausführen kann. Kann mir jemand dazu tipps geben?


----------



## VdA (4. Okt 2006)

Also "Datei" ist ein bischen ungenau weißt du?  
es ist so das du Grundsätzlich keine (Java-)Programme auf einem Server ausführen kannst 
die auf einem Server liegen den du nicht administrierst.

Ausgenommen sind PHP Skripte die ser wohl auf dem Server ausgeführt werden um
z.B. Eine Datenbank abzufragen oder E-mails zu verschicken :meld:


----------



## SammY (5. Okt 2006)

Hättest du dazu vielleicht ein beispiel dazu wie ich auf einen Server ein PHP-Script ausführen kann?


----------



## VdA (5. Okt 2006)

jo türlich hab schließlich nich umsonst diesen Kurs gemacht
also:


```
Html text funzt auch is eben nur Html mit berechnungen drin

<?php

  $i=5;
  $a=6;
  $ai=$a+$i;
  $text="falsch";
  if($ai==11)
     {
        $text="Korrekt";
     }
   echo"Es ist alles 
$text";  #echo klammert einfach nur Code aus, deswegen keine klammer
?php>
```
Das muss einfach aufn Server als *.php Datei gesendet werden.
Wie du siest werden die Variablen nicht initialisiert wie in java.
PHP ist sozusagen das gegenstück zu javascript weil es einfach aufm Server ausgeführt wird.
Es hat aber einen Entscheidenden Nachteil:
es wird einmal ausgeführt und das ergebnis an den Client geschickt
ist also ungeeignet für echtzeit strategie Spiele und ähnliches
reicht aber für einfache berechnungen

 :arrow: hier ein Toturial:http://selfphp.de/
 :arrow: Das hab ich mit php programmiert: http://dennis2.parallel-universum.info/index.php
viel spass


----------



## p3lotud0 (31. Jul 2007)

Irgendwie habe ich mir den Inhalt dieses Threads anders vorgestellt und ich habe so das Gefühl, dass es da dem User, der wissen wollte, wie man ne php-Datei auf einem Server ausführt auch nicht anders ging. Man weiss es nicht, denn gemeldet hat er sich ja nicht mehr.

JEDENFALLS: Ich möchte auch wissen, wie man eine php-Datei auf einem Server ausführt, aber von einem Java-Programm aus angestoßen. Habe nach der Forumssuche auch einen entsprechenden Thread gefunden http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=47578, dessen Code ich auch relativ 1:1 übernommen habe. Allerdings bekomme ich den nicht auf mein einfaches Level zugeschnitten (Daten via POST oder ähnliches senden brauche ich garnicht). Die php-Datei soll einfach ausgeführt werden und nach dem deren Aufgabe (Dateien erstellen) beendet ist, soll mein Java-Code im fortfahren.


```
url = new URL("http://localhost:81/.../file.php");

        System.out.println("protocol: " + url.getProtocol());
        System.out.println("host: " + url.getHost());
        System.out.println("port: " + url.getPort());
        System.out.println("path: " + url.getPath());
        System.out.println("file: " + url.getFile());
        System.out.println("ref: " + url.getRef());

        connection = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
        PrintStream out = new PrintStream(connection.getOutputStream());
        out.close();
        BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(connection.getInputStream()));
        String zeile;

        while ((zeile = input.readLine()) != null)
        {
           System.out.println(zeile);
        }
        input.close();
```

So funktioniert es auf jeden Fall nicht, auch nicht, wenn ich den PrintStream weglassen. Leider weiss ich nicht, welche Komponenten jetzt für mich relevant sind und welche nicht.

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------

